# Wind-shield wiper fluid?



## FAR (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey guys,

I tried to do a search but came up with nothing. I just want to know if the windshield wiper fluid that came with my car (clear fluid) ok for extreme cold temps, or do I need to replace it before it freezes and causes problems? The owner manual does not tell you what kind of fluid is in the reservoir. 

Thanks.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Do a search. I'm sure it is fine. It may freeze up on the glass in very cold conditions, but it is at least as good as the regular blue stuff. I prefer the factory fluid, so if you want to drain and send me yours, please do


----------



## FAR (Jul 21, 2004)

I found some info after modifying the search terms, here is the thread,
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4084&highlight=wiper+fluid
Does anyone know how low of the temp that stuff is good for?
thanks.


----------

